# FS: Aquarium equipment-- Tanks, Heaters, filters (Surrey BC)



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

View attachment 11813


Used Heater 150W visitherm - $15.00 FIRM

25 gallon tank -$25.00 FIRM

Float Switch DIY - $10.00 OBO


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm sent...........


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump! BUMP!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Filters sold!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent.......


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Sold lights


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That pump is awesome. 1800 GPH. I use 2 of those, 1 for pumping out my water that I siphon out from my tank to my son's veggie garden, the other one use as a back up. If I don't have 2 already, I will get another one. Bump for a good price for a good pump.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump! Bump! Bump!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks! bump sunday!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bummmmppp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummppp equipment!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

saatttuurrddaayyy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How much is only a bit used on the instant ocean salt?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

SOLD a few things


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Your fish might get cold..buy them heaters :bigsmile:


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump! bump! bump!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Float switch added.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

removed some items.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump ,!!!!!!!!,,


----------

